# Pepper is home!



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Picked up Pepper today - she was ok on the way home, sat on hubby's lap whilst I drove (was difficult for me to keep eyes on road but I did!) She yelped and whined a few times & seemed to want to look out of the window at what was outside.

We got home and introduced Pepper to one room, where her crate is and where she will sleep. She was nervous at first but she soon started wagging her tail, playing and had some water. She then did a little wee on the puppy pad - clever girl! 

We have a 19 year old cat so decided to introduce them straight away and it went really well! Georgie the cat let Pepper know she was in charge & Pepper just backed off! They ended up both lounging on the floor (a safe distance apart!)

We had her crate door open and slowly but surely she made her way in there! She even had a nap in there before her tea. When she woke I let her smell her food and left out of the crate & she ate the lot! She then drank lots of water. 

She sat at our feet whilst we ate our Chinese take-away and then sat with us in the lounge, curled at our feet and had a nap. 

We've had 2 more wees on the puppy mat but no poo yet!!! We will pop her to bed around 11pm/12 and see what the night brings! At the moment she's having a mad half hour making us laugh so much!

She's a delight and seems to love it here in her forever home!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oh so lovely - Pepper seems to have taken to her new home so well.
Hope you have a good first night.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ah! So glad things are going so well. They make you fall in love with them so quickly don't they? And surprise you with how clever they are! Enjoy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

So glad that Pepper is loving her forever home, good luck tonight xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aww welcome home Pepper! Hope the first night goes well Sharon. Post some pics when you get a minute pretty please


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a wonderful start for Pepper, so glad for you.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sounds like she's settled very well. Well done pepper


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

That's really lovely, glad it went so well. I hope night time wasn't too bad.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Congratulations, glad it is all going so well and I am sure Pepper will bring you lots of happiness, I hope she settles in quickly and you donts have too many sleepless nights!!:welcome::welcome:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Congrats on the lovely pepper!! Hope last night went ok for you all *crosses fingers*


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi, How are you doing, is the sleeping going well? We have been to Pets at Home, Lillico and Notcutts today and he was such a good boy. Very sharp teeth though when he is having his mad 5 minutes!

Totally adorable though.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

All going well! Monty sounds great! Sleeping is great as the crate is in our bedroom (I said I would never do that!!) How about you? I'd love to see a pic of Monty!


----------



## kiwi37uk (Aug 30, 2012)

Hope the night went well. Welcome home pepper x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Lots of us said we would never have our dogs in our room and are still sleeping with them!


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi
I have got some good pictures on my phone, need a little time to download them. Monty is in our room too, he sleeps really well - he wakes up for a pee between 2am and 4am. The Vet said today and he should be able to go through the night soon. He is good though he does go back down really quickly (sounds like a baby!). I get up at 6.15am each morning and he is always still asleep then.

I took him to work with me today and he was a very good boy. Asleep on my foot at the moment! Toilet training is a bit hit and miss, I dont think my carpet will every look the same again. It seems to be when he is excited or the girls are around he forgets! and they dont watch for the signs. Each day is getting better with less accidents. He is spending the day with my husband tomorrow as I have got to work all day which will be nice for him.

Hope Pepper is doing well too.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

scol987 said:


> She even had a nap in there *before her tea*.


Okay I can think of a dog holding a cup of tea..... Now that would be a picture to post. 

Great you pup is home... LOL We plan on having our dog sleep with us IN our bed... Looking forward to that.. Haven't done that since a kid... :jumping:


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

sharronj cockapoos said:


> sharon I have just joined site I hope I have the right pepper hope she is well my name is sharonjcockapoos. can you pease pass it on to ther pups
> thanks
> Sharron Johnson


Hi Sharron - yes you have the right Pepper! I've emailed you an update, all is well! Good luck with your new pups, let us know what you have! x


----------

